# Looking for work in the chicago western sub burbs



## giggity (Oct 25, 2013)

I have 15 years of experience, brand new 2014 ram heavy duty with 8 foot plow. Have been with the same company all 15 years. Im looking for a route to do. I have other trucks I can put to work also. Im in the carol stream area.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

IM me with your contact info.


----------

